# Don’t be saying “did that just happen” wear them it doesn’t tickle



## PPP (Jul 28, 2021)

Prevention is key wear the bulletproof pants


----------



## PPP (Jul 28, 2021)

Saw parked till I pick some up.


----------



## PPP (Jul 29, 2021)

Any suggestions for safety pants for summer use good ventilation and offers good protection? 
Thank you.


----------



## J D (Jul 29, 2021)

Clogger do some good stuff... Might be a bit harder to get & spendy over your way though.
I think @Philbert did a bit of a write up on some not long ago


----------



## J D (Jul 29, 2021)

Clogger Zero Pants


'Zero chainsaw pants' sounds like guys out cutting in their shorts and flip-flops (something we have all seen). For Clogger, it implies pants that are so light, cool, and flexible, that they almost feel weightless, especially when compared to some other protective products I am normally a...




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## lohan808 (Jul 29, 2021)

PPP said:


> Any suggestions for safety pants for summer use good ventilation and offers good protection?
> Thank you.


Notch makes a decent pair. They a breathable material in the seat and back of legs. Not too bad. Much more comfortable than wrap chaps. Not too hard to get them at Sherrilltree. Elvex also has a decent pair. Get those at forestry suppliers.com


----------



## awful knawful (Aug 2, 2021)

This happened in may. With my top handle.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 11, 2021)

awful knawful said:


> View attachment 921891
> 
> 
> This happened in may. With my top handle.


While aloft?


----------



## awful knawful (Aug 11, 2021)

lone wolf said:


> While aloft?


On the ground


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 11, 2021)

awful knawful said:


> On the ground


That's better than in a Tree ain't it? Did you cut the Tendens?


----------



## oldfortyfive (Aug 11, 2021)

How did it happen so I know what not to do.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 11, 2021)

oldfortyfive said:


> How did it happen so I know what not to do.


Just a good guess one handing it .


----------



## magreeable (Oct 29, 2021)

Thanks to a sprout I didn't see a few years ago, I got a leg cut with my Stihl MS310. I had to go get stitches in it. A little over a week later I wound up in the hospital with (according to the doctor) 3 different infections. I almost didn't make it. I do believe I'm going to get some chaps or something.


----------



## ShermanC (Oct 30, 2021)

magreeable said:


> Thanks to a sprout I didn't see a few years ago, I got a leg cut with my Stihl MS310. I had to go get stitches in it. A little over a week later I wound up in the hospital with (according to the doctor) 3 different infections. I almost didn't make it. I do believe I'm going to get some chaps or something.


I have been sold for a long time on the use of chaps for cutting up trees and brush stuff on the ground and for stump grinding. Doing a 9' diameter red oak stump in 2009 my stump grinder crossed up with a horseshoe, steel pipe, twisted-shank nails, barbed wire and welded wire fence nestled inside the crotch of the double trunk tree. I keep that metal in a bag in my work truck to show those who don't believe my story and reason to wear chaps. The grinder teeth cut the horseshoe in half and threw it through the rubber safety curtain. PPE is good protection against accidents.


----------



## FinnKamp (Nov 5, 2021)

PPP said:


> Any suggestions for safety pants for summer use good ventilation and offers good protection?
> Thank you.


I use Stihl Dynamic Vent pants. No 'overheating' problems in mid-80's temps.


----------



## olyman (Nov 5, 2021)

awful knawful said:


> View attachment 921891
> 
> 
> This happened in may. With my top handle.


deeeeam!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cricket (Dec 15, 2021)

John had a chain come off and whip up under his crotch once - cut right through his jeans. He about passed out when he looked and saw red - before he realized he was wearing red long drawers...


----------



## dozi (Dec 18, 2021)

Cricket said:


> John had a chain come off and whip up under his crotch once - cut right through his jeans. He about passed out when he looked and saw red - before he realized he was wearing red long drawers...


was it semi chisel ?


----------



## Cricket (Dec 18, 2021)

dozi said:


> was it semi chisel ?


It was... twenty-five years ago, so if he said, I don't recall. Somehow I think that wouldn't have been at the top of his worries list at that point.


----------



## ShermanC (Dec 19, 2021)

FinnKamp said:


> I use Stihl Dynamic Vent pants. No 'overheating' problems in mid-80's temps.


I appreciate this tip. My Kevlar chaps sure get hot in the summer months but I want the safety more than a risk of serious injury that’ll happen in a flash.


----------



## swingdjted (Jan 27, 2022)

Rarely, but it has happened more than once, I forgotten the correct boots. It's because when I leave, all my safety gear except boots are already packed and ready to go with gear and equipment, whereas I store the boots with other footwear at my home. So on those few times, I had boots that weren't rated for chainsaw use and worked anyway. I try my hardest not to let that happen anymore. Protecting my eyes, face, legs, and head, and even putting on the reflective vest seem to come naturally as I feel naked without all that stuff; putting it all on is like motor memory without even thinking about it, but for some reason, I have to actively remember chainsaw boots. Don't ask me why...


----------

